# Peavey delta blues issue / problem / question



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I bought a used Peavey - Delta Blues 1-15 earlier this year , It hasn't been used a whole lot during this time but has been trouble free and heaps of fun when I have used it , till now.

I'd like some insight as to what my problem might be , ultimately it may have to go in for repairs.

Anyways .............. a short description of the symptoms......

Amp turns on , tubes light up , as normal , after ten minutes of playing , the volume / output fades to zero , the output tubes are no longer glowing. If you wait the amp starts to work again , or , if you turn it off wait a minute and turn it back on , it will work , but not for long. This is the first time it has shown any sign of problems.

The pre amp tubes are still lit up when the problem occurs. Just the power amp section seems to be affected.

Suggestions ? please ?

I really like this amp , it must get repaired


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

You've probably got a bad connection somewhere or a bad or loose tube socket. Once it gets hot it loses connection. According to the schematic the filaments of the four output tubes are wired in series so losing a connection on one will kill all of them. Pull out one EL84 and you'll see the rest won't light up. So even a bad socket will cause the problem.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank's Dan 

This amp has been around the block , a service would probably do it some good.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

As stated, heater circuit...these amps are known for this problem. My first guess is bad solder on the 6.3V connector.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

It's in the hands of a pro now .

I can fix lot's of things , however , I do not repair amps .

Thank's for all the help !!


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

It's back , it's fixed and it sounds as good as ever .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gearhead88 said:


> It's back , it's fixed and it sounds as good as ever .


What did the tech find that needed to be repaired?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

greco said:


> What did the tech find that needed to be repaired?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


A bad solder joint on a jumper wire , he was aware of the issues with these amps and was able to get it fixed for very little $$$ . He also checked it over for me and made sure all was well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Gearhead88...much appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------

